# Opinions on Omolene 100?



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

CoCo was on Omolene 200 at the race stables. I don't really want her on such a high energy food. What are your thoughts on Omolene 100? There's very little pasture but she is on good quality hay.


----------



## RosaPaintHorses (Feb 11, 2009)

I have been feeding Purina feeds since 1999 and personally I dont like the sweet feeds. It's just too much energy and so sticky in the winter ! I feed Purina Strategy as it has ALL the minerals in it as well as it's a pelleted, alfalfa based feed. It's complete and can be fed to horses at any age. Its highly digestable & palatable and does not make your horse hot. It also has the most calories per pound of any feed so you feed less than you would normally so the end result is a healthier, happier horse for less money per pound to feed.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

The endurance barn i work at feeds omolene and for endurance horses the more fat the better so yes it is a higher energy feed. So if you arent doing performance horse training then i would switch her to soemthing else, like safe choice, or more of a pleasure horse grain (again im not sure what you do with your girl)


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

No way I would feed that! 
The ingredients list on the purina site is "mixed grains"... that was an immediate turn off. I like to know _exactly_ what my horse is eating. 

Plus, it seems to have too much sugar, I've heard it lights some horses up like a christmas tree. I much prefer feeds that give energy without making the horses hot.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

RosaPaintHorses said:


> I have been feeding Purina feeds since 1999 and personally I dont like the sweet feeds. It's just too much energy and so sticky in the winter ! I feed Purina Strategy as it has ALL the minerals in it as well as it's a pelleted, alfalfa based feed. It's complete and can be fed to horses at any age. Its highly digestable & palatable and does not make your horse hot. It also has the most calories per pound of any feed so you feed less than you would normally so the end result is a healthier, happier horse for less money per pound to feed.


I also have been feeding Purina for years (longer than Rosa) and feed Omelene 100/200 for years. I now feed Strategy to ALL my horses - from weanlings to 20+ year olds - this for over 10 years. Even though Strategy is a 14% feed it is a high fat pellet so I feed less and it's healthier for all horses. My 22 yo pony gets it and he doesn't do any work, but it helps with his Cushings. My 10 yo dressage mare gets it and she works VERY hard all year around... so suitable for all ages and occupations.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I wanted to feed Strategy but all the places were out of it within reasonable driving distance for me. I guess cause of the coupons and such everyone stocked up. 

I need a feed that will help put weight on CoCo. She isn't being worked except lunging but she is also very skinny. My other choice was Dumor feeds and I'm not a fan.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i feed omelene to my 3yo & i like it a lot. i used to feed a pelleted feed, but she choked on it twice so i switched to omelene & have had no issues =]


----------

